# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο budgie ξανά!

## beak

Χαιρετώ την παρέα!
Μετα την απώλεια του αρσενικού budgie τον Οκτώβρη, αρχές Νοεμβρη ένα νεο αρσενικό ήρθε στην παρέα μας.
Τον κράτησα σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί από την θηλυκιά για 1 μιση μηνα.
Επειτα δοκίμασα να τα ενώσω αλλά η θηλυκιά ήταν λίγο επιθετική οπότε τα ξανάβαλα ξεχωριστά (εμειναν μαζί ενα 24 ωρο).
Μεχρι εδώ όλα καλά και τίποτα ανησυχητικό.

Ομως...
Λίγες μέρες μετα την πρωτοχρονιά τον είδα να κάθεται στην πατίθρα άκεφος, και φουσκομένος (το φούσκομα ήταν πιο έντονο στο κεφάλι-λαιμό, στο σώμα ήταν πολύ λίγο).
Τις προηγούμενες μέρες είχα παρατηρήσει ότι έψαχνε τροφή στον πάτο παρόλο που οι ταίστρες ήταν γεμάτες.
Αυξησα λίγο την απόσταση του κλουβιού από τον πάτο για να τον αποτρέψω να ψάχνει τροφή εκεί.
Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι διάλεγε τους σπόρους και προτιμούσε περισσότερο την βρώμη.

Αρχικά δεν πανικοβλήθηκα και τον έβαλα σε πιο ζεστό δωμάτιο και τον παρακολουθούσα, ενώ η καθαριότητα του κλουβιού έγινε καθημερινή και αρκετά σχολαστική.
Παρατήρησα ότι είχε έντονη διάθεση για φαγητό (αδιασε μια ταίστρα σε 2 μέρες, η οποία συνήθως του έφτανε τουλάχιστον για 4-5) και άρχισε να έχει διάρροια και λιγότερες (σε ποσότητα) κουτσουλιές, η αμάρα του αρκετά λερωμένη και προσπαθούσε έντονα και για πολλή ώρα να την κρατά καθαρή.
Και σαν να μην του έφταναν όλα αυτά άρχισε να έχει φτερνισματάκια.

Τον ξεκίνησα aviomycine (το είχα) για 6 μέρες και η ανταπόκριση ήταν πολύ αμυδρή, σχεδόν καθόλου.
Η διάρροια επέμενε με πολύ μικρά διαλήματα εντός της μερας αλλά και πάλι τις κουτσουλιές δεν τις έλεγες "καλές".
Μετα τον είδα πολλές φορές να τεντώνει τον λαιμό του και να ανεβοκατεβάζει γρήγορα το κεφάλι του (κατι σαν παλλινδρόμιση) και έφτηνε σπόρια, στεγνά όμως, δεν ήταν εμετός.
Κοίταξα την κοιλιά του και είχε πετάξει καρίνα. τον ζύγισα, ηταν γυρω στα 27γρ.
Η πολυφαγία εξακολουθούσε να υπάρχει, και σκέφτηκα να τον καλύψω για κοκκίδια με baycox για 3 μέρες.
Η ανταπόκριση ήταν λίγο καλύτερη, μειώθηκε η πολυφαγία και η διάρροια, αλλά δεν εξαφανίστηκε.

Παυση για 2 μέρες με πολυβιταμίνες.

Εξακολουθούσε να κάθεται φουσκωμένος, ετρωγε, καθαρίζονταν σχολαστικά και έπεφτε για ύπνο.
Εφεξής ο υπνος ειχε γίνει πλεον μόνιμος με διαλήματα για φαγητό,νερο, και καθάρισμα... και ξανα από την αρχή.
Η κατάσταση του πλεον ηταν αρκετά χάλια και ήταν αρκετά αδύναμος, και αρχισα να πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα ωρών.

Εγκατέστησα λάμπα θέρμανσης στο κλουβί την οποία αγάπησε ιδιαίτερα αφού δεν ξεκολλούσε από κοντά της.
Η extra θερμανση έδειξε να τον βοηθά. Έτσι αφού έχουν ήδη περάσει 2μιση  εβδομάδες, ξεκίνησα να του δίνω πρεβιοτικά στο νερό (2 μερες) η διάρροια περιορίστηκε αρκετά, αλλά τώρα οι κουτσουλιές είχαν αρχίσει να παραμένουν κολλημένες στην αμάρα, με πολλή προσοχή τον καθάριζα.
Του έβαλα teniazine (1 μερα) για σκουλίκια και συνέχισα πρεβιοτικά.
Η κατάστασή του ήταν ελαφρός καλύτερη αλλά παρέμενε έντονα αρρωστος και κοιμόταν πολύ.

Εχει μειώσει αισθητά την πολυφαγία, αλλά εξακολουθεί να διαλέγει πολύ προσεκτικά τους σπόρους.
Εδω έχουμε φτάσει Κυριακή (προχθές) και άρχισα να σκέφτομαι μύκητες, παρόλα αυτά του έδωσα almora plus για να τον τονόσω, μετά από τόση διάρροια το πουλί είχε κυριολεκτικά στεγνώσει.
Πρέπει να του άρεσε η γευση(φράουλα λεει το κουτι) και ηπιε πολύ περισσότερο από το συνηθισμένο.
Την επόμενη μέρα (χθες) η ανταπόκριση στους ηλεκτρολύτες ήταν μεγάλη αφού ζωήρεψαν αρκετά οι κινήσεις του , αρχισε να φωνάζει στο θηλυκό και να πετάει από την μια ακρη στην αλλη.(60αρα ζευγαρώστρα), όμως αυτό διαρκεί για λίγο αφού την περισσότερη ώρα κοιμάται.
Είδα όμως ότι έχει αρχίσει πάλι να κάνει λίγο αυτή την κίνηση με το κεφάλι (παλλινδρόμιση), και ενισχύονται οι υποψίες μου για μύκυτες, αλλά εδώ τελειώνουν οι όποιες γνώσεις έχω αποκτήσει απο το φορουμ... και δεν ξέρω πως να συνεχίσω.....

----------


## jk21

Μανο πιστευω πως αφου  δεν πηγαινες σε γιατρο , θα μπορουσες να μας το αναφερεις και νωριτερα ...


τι δοσολογια χρησιμοποιησες στο baycox ; ποσες μερες εδωσες; 

η ιδια ερωτηση και για αβιομισιν ....

βαλε να δουμε κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και φωτο κοιλιας

κανε ελεγχο στο στομα μεχρι βαθεια να δεις για καποια λευκη επιφανεια ή βλεννα

----------


## beak

Το στόμα μεσα είναι καθαρό με ροδαλο χρώμα.
Την κοιλιά την είχα δει ξανά πριν 3-4 μερες, σήμερα έχει πολύ πιο έντονη καρίνα, και πολύ ερεθισμένα έντερα (κάτι που δεν είχε πριν).

aviomycine 6 μερες δοσολογία όπως αναφέρει η συσκευασία 7 σταγονες στην 100αρα ποτιστρα.

baycox 3 μερες 2μλ στο λιτρο.





Οι κουτσουλιές είναι πιο σχηματισμένες αλλά πολύ σκούρο πράσινο με ελάχιστο ασπρο, το πρασινο που εμφανίζεται γυρο γυρο είναι υγρασία από το "στερεο" μερος που αποροφίθηκε από το χαρτί. Η δευτερη που φαίνεται διάρροια, είναι αμέσως μετά την επιστροφή του στο κλουβί μετα την φωτογράφηση. τα σπόρια που φαίνονται υπήρχαν ήδη στο χαρτί.

----------


## jk21

ξεκινα αμεσα συνδιασμο 10 σταγονων αβιομισιν και  0.25 ml baycox σε 100αρα ποτιστρα που θα εχεις ριξει μεσα μισο φακελλακι αλμορα  .Αν δεν υπαρξει βελτιωση στο 3ημερο και δεις εντεινομενες κινησεις να προσπαθει να βγαλει κατι απο το λαιμο να παρεις flagyl σιροπι απο φαρμακειο και να μας ειδοποιησεις .Να εχουμε νεα του και νωριτερα ,ειδικα αν υπαρξει επιδεινωση

----------


## serafeim

εκτος από αυτά που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης μετακινησε σε άλλο κλουβακι και απολυμανε καλα αυτό!!!
Μπορει να σου φαινεται ασκοπο αλλα πιστεψε με είναι πολύ σημαντικο!!!

Εγω τρυβω τις κουτσουλιες με ένα βοθρτσακι και επειτα ξεπλενω μενα ψεκάζω με το σπρευ της Dettol για ολες τις χρησεις και αφηνω να στεγνωσει!! είναι 100% ακινδυνο και απολυμενη 99% το κλουβακι. Δρα εναντιον E-coli, Salmonella και τον ιο Η1Ν1.. σιγουρα δρα και σε αλλα βακτυρια και ιους!!!

----------


## beak

OK.

Ο συνδιασμός φαρμάκων έχει ήδη μπει στο κλουβί από χθες βράδυ, και έχει ήδη πιει αρκετά.

Ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα κατα την γνώμη μου είναι επίσης το γεγονός ότι έχει γίνει εξαιρετικά επιλεκτικός με τους σπόρους.
Χθες βράδυ τον παρατηρούσα να ψάχνει και να ανακατευει με τις ώρες την ταιστρα για να βρει τον σπόρο της επιλογής του.
Πρεπει να είναι καποιος σπόρος ο οποιος υπάρχει σε χαμηλό ποσοστό στο μίγμα και δεν δημιουργεί πολλά τσόφλια, τον αναμασά (σαν να τον σπάει) μεσα στο ράμφος χωρίς να πέφτουν τσόφλια.
Το κεχρί ουτε που το ακουμπάει,,, όταν έφτυνε σπόρια σε μεγάλο ποσοστό ήταν κεχρί,,,, ίσως από άμυνα να μην τους επιλέγει νομίζοντας πως τον πειράζουν!!!
Μεχρι πριν λίγες μέρες εψανχε την βρώμη, τώρα ουτε που την κοιτάει, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος είναι ο νεος σπόρος επιλογής του.
Αυτό όπως είναι φανερό τον οδηγεί σε υποσιτισμό, και δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω.

Αυγοτροφή (φτιαχτό κεικ) κάνει να του δώσω στην φάση που είναι? Περιστασιακά τις προηγούμενες μέρες του έδινα, και κάποιες φορές έτρωγε.

@serafeim
Αυτό με το κλουβί το είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ και μετά την παρότρυνσή σου θα πάρω ένα νεο μικρό κλουβί, καθώς αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω κάποιο να το βάλω για να απολυμάνω το ηδη υπάρχον.
Ερώτηση... στο νεό κλουβί κάνουμε κάποια προεργασία(π.χ. απολύμανση) πριν μπει το πουλί ?

----------


## jk21

να να του δωσεις αυγοτροφη γιατι ειναι κρισιμο να μην αδυνατισει και να παιρνει ενεργεια 

δινε και σκετο αυγο βρασμενο αν τρωει αλλα σταζε στον κροκο να απορροφα απο το διαλλυμα της ποτιστρας 

μαλλον νιζερ ψαχνει  ... καποιον παχυντικο 

ποιο μιγμα δινεις ; μηπως μπορεις να βρεις σκετο κανναβουρι ;

----------


## serafeim

Ναι εννοείται απολυμενης και το νέο κλουβακι !!!

----------


## beak

Χθες το απόγευμα τον μετέφερα σε καινούργιο καθαρισμένο και απολυμασμένο κλουβί.
Του έβαλα και αυγοτροφή(κεικ) και ευτυχώς άρχισε να τρώει από αυτήν.
Νερό εξακολουθεί να πίνει.

Σήμερα το πρωί αν και ιδιαίτερα αδυνατισμένος, άρχισε να είναι λιγότερο επιλεκτικός με τους σπόρους και να τρωει καλύτερα. Είδα μερικά τσόφλια από βρώμη,κεχρί και λίγο  καναρινόσπορο.
Για λίγη ώρα (κανα 10 λεπτο) περιεργάστηκε το νέο κλουβί, ανταποκρίθηκε στα καλέσματα της θηλυκιάς από το άλλο δωμάτιο και σκασφάλωσε για λίγο στα κάγκελα.
Οι κουτσουλιές από χθες το απόγευμα έχουν λίιιιιγο αυξηθεί σε ποσότητα, ενώ δεν έχει κάνει καθόλου διάρροια.
Η όψη είναι ναι μεν συμπαγής αλλά με πολύ υγρασία. Στεγνώνοντας η κουτσουλιά συρρικνώνεται τουλάχιστον 50% 
Έχει αρχίσει να κάνει λίγο την εμφάνηση του και το άσπρο μέρος της κουτσουλιάς.

@jk21

Από μίγμα δίνω πάντα συσκευασμένα versele laga prestige και deli nature, του αρέσει καλύτερα το μίγμα της versele.
Κανvαβούρι εχω πάντα λίγο στην άκρη και έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετες φορές από την αρχή της αρρώστιας να του βάλω σε ξεχωριστό μπολ  αλλά δεν το ακουμπάει καθόλου. Δεν ξέρω μήπως του πέφτει λίγο σκληρό και για αυτο δεν το θέλει

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να δω κουτσουλιες .Τρωει περισσοτερο για αυτο και η αυξηση της ποσοτητας της κουτσουλιας ,ενω και η εμφανιση λευκου δειχνει οτι εμφανιζεται και η πρωτεινη στα γευματα του αφου αποτελει προιον της που δε μεταβολιζεται ,δηλαδη το ουρικο οξυ 

η κουτσουλια αν γινεται σιγα σιγα συμπαγης ,ειμαστε σε σωστο δρομο

----------


## beak



----------


## beak

Σήμερα είναι η 3η μερα χορήγησης του συνδιασμού φαρμάκων.

*Παρατηρήσεις μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή:*
 Διάρροια δεν έχει ξανακάνει....., οι κουτσουλιές ναι μεν έχουν αυξηθεί σε σχέση με την Κυριακή αλλά παραμένουν λίγες σε σχέση με το φυσιολογικό. Η όψη τους είναι περίπου όπως στην φωτογραφία στο προηγούμενο post.Κάποιες φορές η κουτσουλιά παραμένει κολλημένη στην αμάρα, αλλά φροντίζει μετά από λίγο να την καθαρίσει μόνος του.Εχει αρχίσει να τρώει σπόρους με λιγότερη επιλεκτικότητα.Εξακολουθεί να κοιμάται συνέχεια.Κάποιες λίγες φορές τον είδα να κοιμάται στο ένα πόδι.Ενώ συνήθως κοιμάται με το κεφάλι γυρισμένο στην πλάτη, κάποιες φορές πλέον κοιμάται με το κεφάλι ίσια και μαζεμένο λαιμό.Το φούντωμα στα πούπουλα υπάρχει πάντα με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στο κεφάλι(_ακόμα και όταν τρώει_), άλλοτε λιγότερο άλλοτε περισσότερο.Όταν τρώει οι κινήσεις του είναι νευρικές (όπως σε ένα υγιές πουλί) και καθόλου νωχελικές.Το πρόβλημα με το ανεβοκατέβασμα του κεφαλιού έχει εξασθενήσει, τον έχω δει να το κάνει 1-2 φορές από την Δευτέρα και σίγουρα δεν φτύνει σπόρους.Καρίνα δεν έχω κοιτάξει ξανά (_μάλλον αύριο_) , αλλά δείχνει αρκετά αδυνατισμένος ακόμα και έξω από τα πούπουλα.Εαν χρειαστεί δείχνει να έχει άνετα την δύναμη να σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα αλλά και να πετάξει και να φωνάξει. 


Σήμερα σε μια προσπάθεια να τον κάνω να φάει λίγο περισσότερο του εφτιαξα στα γρήγορα φρέσκια αυγοτροφή (_μέχρι τώρα έφτιαχνα μόνο κεικ_).
Έβαλα 3-4 γεμάτες κ.σ. βρώμη βιολογική, 1 φρυγανιά ολικής άλεσης, και μισό καλά βρασμένο αυγό.
Χτύπησα την βρώμη και την φρυγανιά στο multi, μετά πρόσθεσα και το αυγό και με ενα ακόμα χτύπημα στο multi το αποτέλεσμα είναι αρκετά καλό.
Ήταν λίγο διστακτικός στην αρχή αλλά όταν δοκίμασε έπεσε με τα μούτρα, και έφαγε αρκετά.
Την υπόλοιπη αυγοτροφή την έβαλα στην κατάψυξη για να έχω και για αύριο.

Με τα φάρμακα τι κάνω? 
Να συνεχίσω τον ίδιο συνδιασμό? και για πόσες μέρες ακόμα?

----------


## jk21

προχωρας οπως εισαι μεχρι τωρα ,με τις ιδιες δοσολογιες και διατροφη οπως περιεγραψες 

αλλες 4 μερες σιγουρα .Μετα θα δουμε . σε διημερο να εχουμε νεα 

να αλλαζεις φαρμακο εννοειται καθε μερα !

----------


## vasilis.a

προσθεσε καρβουνακι στην αυγοτροφη του

----------


## beak

Σε τι αναλογία μπαίνει το καρβουνακι? 
Είναι σε σκόνη αυτό?

----------


## jk21

με το φαρμακο μαζι θα μειωνει την απορροφηση του .Αν θελει ας δωσει μια φορα στο στομα .Αλλιως μετα την αγωγη

----------


## vasilis.a

απλα το πρασινο στην κουτσουλια δειχνει τοξικοτητα η κατι με συκωτι.κανε οτι λεει ο δημητρης.το καρβουνακι δεν εχει δοσολογια.λιγο με το ματι.

----------


## jk21

απο το κεντρικο μερος ειναι Βασιλη , αυξημενη εκκριση χολης στο στερεο τμημα ... δειχνει πραγματι προβλημα στο συκωτι αλλα απο το μικροβιο .Στη τοξικωση ειναι φωσφοριζε 

ετσι

----------


## xrisam

> εκτος από αυτά που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης μετακινησε σε άλλο κλουβακι και απολυμανε καλα αυτό!!!
> Μπορει να σου φαινεται ασκοπο αλλα πιστεψε με είναι πολύ σημαντικο!!!
> 
> Εγω τρυβω τις κουτσουλιες με ένα βοθρτσακι και επειτα ξεπλενω μενα ψεκάζω με το σπρευ της Dettol για ολες τις χρησεις και αφηνω να στεγνωσει!! είναι 100% ακινδυνο και απολυμενη 99% το κλουβακι. Δρα εναντιον E-coli, Salmonella και τον ιο Η1Ν1.. σιγουρα δρα και σε αλλα βακτυρια και ιους!!!


Σεραφείμ ποίο απο όλα τα Dettol χρησιμοποιείς? 

Εγω χρησιμοποιώ το υγρό απο το φαρμακείο που διαλύεται με νερό αλλά πάντα το ξεπλένω.

Σορρυ για το offtopic!!!

Περστικά στον μπατζάκο!!

----------


## beak

Έχει αδυνατίσει (_επικίνδυνα θα έλεγα_) ακόμη περισσότερο παρόλο που τρώει.
Διάρροια (_ασχημάτιστη κουτσουλιά_) δεν κάνει, οι κουτσουλιές του είναι σαν της προηγούμενης φωτό.
Οι κουτσουλιές αν και σχηματισμένες, είναι αρκετά κολλώδεις και περιέχουν αρκετή υγρασία, η οποία στεγνώνοντας μένει στην καλύτερη περίπτωση η μισή σε όγκο.
Η αμάρα σήμερα είναι αρκετά λερωμένη, πιθανόν από τις κουτσουλιές που πολλές φορές παραμένουν κολλημένες πάνω του, λόγο της κολλώδους υφής τους.
Διάθεση, ύπνος και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερα πριν 2 μέρες παραμένουν τα ίδια, εκτός του ότι 2 μέρες τώρα δεν έχει βγάλει άχνα.


Σημερινές φωτογραφίες κοιλιάς.
..........................

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχει αρχισει ξανα να προσπαθει να φτυσει (αν ναι κανε ελεγχο στο στομα για λευκα σημαδια )
πηγαινε σε φαρμακειο και παρε fungustatine 150 mg την κονη καψουλα  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/5959#content  και tabernil gentamicina απο πετσοπ  ή κτηνιατρικα .Υπαρχει μαγαζι στον κορυδαλλο που σιγουρα εχει . Αλλαζεις την αγωγη .Θα σου στειλω δοσολογιες μολις με ειδοποιησεις οτι πηρες τα σκευασματα .Μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμα ασε το αλλο φαρμακο ,μην το βγαζεις 

πρεπει να αλλαξει η αγωγη ! να μην καθυστερησεις !

----------


## beak

Δεν τον έχω ξαναδει να αναγουλιάζεται, ή να προσπαθει να φτύσει κάτι.
Το στόμα σήμερα που τον είδα φαίνεται καθαρό.
Οπότε ψάχνω τα φάρμακα που είπες?
Αν ναι, φευγω τώρα να τα βρω, εν τω μεταξύ στείλε δοσολογίες να κερδίζουμε χρόνο.
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## jk21

θα ετοιμασεις διαλλυμα fungustatine oπως θα στο περιγραψω στο πμ και θα βαζεις στα 100 ml διαλυματος οταν το ριχνεις στην ποτιστρα και 10 σταγονες tabernil gentamicina

----------


## beak

Το φάρμακο στην ποτίστρα άλλαξε πριν λίγη ώρα και ευτυχώς έχει ήδη πιει 2 καλές γουλιές.
Αν υποθέσουμε (_και ελπίζουμε_) πως η νέα αγωγή πιάνει το πρόβλημα του πουλιού, υπάρχουν κάποια πρώτα σημάδια (_δεν εννοώ ευθής αμέσως, ας πούμε αυριο, μεθαύριο_) που θα έδειχναν κάτι τέτοιο?
Με δεδομένο πως το πουλί είναι ήδη αρκετά αδύναμο και ο έλεγχος της κοιλιάς αρκετά στρεσογόνος διαδικασία, κάθε πότε θα πρέπει να κοιτάω την κοιλιά?

----------


## jk21

την κοιλια αστην μεθαυριο .Κουτσουλιες να δουμε αυτες που εχει σημερα στην εναρξη για να συγκρινουμε με τη συνεχεια .Αν δεν σε κουραζει θα ηθελα κουτσουλιες καθε μερα 

Πιστευω οτι αν ειναι μικροβιο θα δειξει εστω απο μεθαυριο μικρη βελτιωση ,ενω αν ειναι μυκητας ή και μυκητας ,λιγο αργοτερα .Το οτι ταλαιπωρειται καιρο με υποψιαζει ειτε για μυκητα ειτε πια για δυσκολο μικροβιο .Πιστευα και στην υπαρξη κοκκιδιων που σταδιακα δημιουργουν προβλημα ,αλλα τα αλλα δυο φαρμακα μαζι ,τουλαχιστον θα τα αναχαιτιζανε αν δεν τα εξαλειφανε σε αυτο το διαστημα που τα εδινες .Δεν φοβαμαι για τη ζωη του αν ειναι μυκητας ,αφου θα το προλαβουμε σιγουρα .Για μικροβιο δεν μπορω να ξερω την δυναμη του ,αλλα η αντιβιωση η συγκεκριμενη για γαστρεντερικα ειναι ισχυρη 

δωσε βαση στο να τρεφεται οσο γινεται περισσοτερο και να εχει ζεστη . Αν τρωει κανναβουρι (δοκιμασε μηπως ... ) δωστου οσο θελει και αν οχι τοτε εστω ηλιοσπορους ,νιζερ ,σουσαμι οτι θελει

----------


## beak

Κουτσουλιές πριν από μισή ώρα περίπου...
Εξακολουθούν να είναι πράσινες και έχουν την ίδια υφή, αλλά είναι ελαφρός πιο ανοιχτόχρωμες,, νομίζω πως από τις φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται καλά αυτή η αλλαγή.

----------


## jk21

οκ θα δουμε σταδιακα απο αυριο τις αλλαγες

----------


## beak

Καλησπέρα...
Η συμπεριφορά παραμένει ίδια, πάντος τρώει και πίνει χωρίς ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία.

Οι κουτσουλιές περιέχουν περισσότερα υγρά.

Σημερινές κουτσουλιές...
*Πρωινές που έχουν ξεραθεί και μέρος της υγρασίας εχει απορροφηθεί από το χαρτί..*
*Τις δυο μεγάλες στο κέντρο τις είδα οταν τις έκανε αλλα έφευγα για δουλειά και δεν είχα χρόνο για φωτό.
Φρέσκια ήταν η διπλάσια σε όγκο.*



*Κουτσουλιά της στιγμής... διακρίνεται η μεγάλη υδαρότητα...*

----------


## beak

*Σε συνέχεια με το προηγούμενο ποστ, ακόμα μια φωτογραφία με φρέσκες κουτσουλιές.*

----------


## beak

Χθες δεν έβαλα φωτογραφία διότι δεν υπήρχε σημαντική διαφορά στην όψη των κουτσουλιών, εκτός του ότι ήταν πολύ λίγο πιο ανοιχτόχρωμες.
Το φούσκωμα παραμένει στην περιοχή του κεφαλιού, κάποιες φορές λιγότερο και κάποιες περισσότερο.

Στην συμπεριφορά νομίζω πως παρατήρησα κάποια μικρή διαφορά, όπως:

Δεν πέφτει για ύπνο ευθής αμέσως μετά το φαγητό, κάτι που έκανε τις προηγούμενες μέρες. Παραμένει για λίγο ξύπνιος και παρατηρεί το περιβάλλον.

Η έκφραση στα μάτια είναι λίγο πιο ζωηρή και τα ανοίγει πιο πολύ. Τις προηγούμενες μέρες τα μάτια δεν τα άνοιγε εντελώς.
Χθες, μετά από πολλές μέρες ξανάκουσα την φωνή του, ενώ δεν έλειψε και το σιγανοτραγούδισμα στο άκουσμα μουσικής, μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή μεράκλωσε και άρχισε να κουνάει το κεφάλι του όπως κάνουν όταν χορέυουν στα θηλυκά.

Βέβαια αυτό κράτησε πολύ λίγο, αλλά ήταν μια αισιόδοξη αλλαγή. Ελπίζω να μην ήταν κάτι τυχαίο.

----------


## jk21

εχουμε δρομο ακομα ... ειναι 3ημερα ακομα . Θελω τις κουτσουλιες να τις βαζεις σε χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο

----------


## beak



----------


## beak



----------


## jk21

πως ειναι η συμπεριφορα του; εχουμε καποιες αλλαγες;

----------


## beak

Πανω-κατω οτι είχα πει προχθες. Στο φαγητο έχει γίνει καλύτερος.
Αν και η γενική εικόνα δεν δείχνει μεγάλη αλλαγή, υπαρχουν σημάδια μικρής βελτίωσης. Ελπίζω να μην πέφτω εξω, αφού η όποια παρατήρηση γίνεται λιγες ώρες το απόγευμα.

----------


## jk21

η τριμμενη κουτσουλια αριστερα δεν μου αρεσει . αν ειναι περιστασιακη δεν υπαρχει προβλημα 


οταν ξεκινησε το θεμα ,μιλουσαμε για ενα πουλακι που κοιμοτανε πολλες ωρες της ημερας .Ποσο εχει αλλαξει αυτο με την αγωγη μεχρι τωρα; μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο που υποθετω θα τον δεις περισσοτερο θελω να δεις την συμπεριφορα του

----------


## beak

Αυτό με την κουτσουλια θα το δουμε, μέχρι τώρα πάντως δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να κανει τέτοιες κουτσουλιές.

Εξακολουθεί να κοιμάται πολύ, αλλά τώρα ξυπνάει πιο συχνα. Τις στιγμές που είναι ξύπνιος είναι λίγο πιο δραστήριος και παρατηρητικός.

----------


## beak

Σημερα το πρωι με το ξεκίνημα της μέρας ήταν αρκετα πιο ομιλητικος, οχι τρελλα πράγματα αλλά καλύτερα από άλλες μερες.
Λίγο πιο δραστήριος όταν είναι ξύπνιος, ΑΛΛΑ έχει μεγάλη επιθυμία για ύπνο, με λίγα λόγια κοιμάται πολύ.
Η φωτογραφία είναι σημερινή και διακρίνεται το φούντωμα των φτερών στο κεφάλι και η γενική κακοκεφιά του.


********************
Πριν λίγο και ενώ του ετοίμαζα κεχρί από τσαμπί (_βγάζω τους σπόρους από το τσαμπί και τους προσφέρω σε ταίστρα διότι το τσαμπί δεν το πλησιάζει_) που τόσο πολύ του αρέσει.... είδα έκπληκτος μεσα στην ταίστρα να περπατάει κάτι μεγέθους περι το 1 χιλιοστό.
Με λίγη προσπάθεια κατάφερα να το φωτογραφίσω και νομίζω πως πρόκειται για ψείρα αλλά παραθέτω και φωτογραφία για να μου πείτε γνώμη.
Εννοείται βέβαια πως το κεχρί δεν το έβαλα στο κλουβί.
Και μιας και μιλάμε για ψείρες (_αν και δεν έχω δει κάτι που να με ανησυχεί_) εχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν καθαρίζει τα φτερά του ξύνει αρκετά το κεφάλι του με το πόδι, ενώ κάποιες φορές συνεχίζει το ξύσιμο σε πατήθρα, κάγκελο, σουπιοκόκκαλο, ότι τελος πάντων του κατσει καλύτερα την δεδομενη στιγμη. Στα φτερα που τον εχω κοιτάξει δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο, ενω το κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού το πλένω καθημερινά.

----------


## ermis1

εμένα μου φαίνεται μεγάλο για ψείρα , βέβαια δεν έχω δει από κοντά. Να σε ρωτήσω η τροφή η το κεχρί είναι χύμα? Ρωτάω γιατί στις χύμα τροφές βρίσκεις τα πάντα και μιας και αυτο περπάταγε στην ταΐστρα ίσως υπάρχει αυτο το ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## beak

Το κεχρί είναι "συσκευασμενο" σε σακουλάκια με το λογότυπο μεγάλου petshop, αρα χύμα.
Για βασική τροφή αγοράζω επωνημες συσκευασμενες.

Το ζωιφιο στην φωτο δεν είναι σε φυσικο μέγεθος, το πραγματικό του μέγεθος ηταν σχεδόν 1 χιλιοστό.

----------


## jk21

Μανο πας σε γνωστο καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα που εχει και στον κορυδαλλο υποκαταστημα ή οπου αλλου βρεις εκει κατω και παιρνεις

ειτε effipro 






 ειτε frontline  (την μικρη συσκευασια )




και αφου παραμερισεις λιγο τα πουπουλα στο σβερκο ,ψεκαζεις μια πολυ συντομη ψεκασια στο δερμα .Οχι περισσοτερο !!! 


για αυτο και η κακοκεφια του πουλιου .Η ψειρα του πινει το αιμα .Μονο με αυτα τα δυο σκευασματα θα ξεμπερδεψεις .Αν εχεις καποιο αλλο ψεκασε τωρα αλλα τη δευτερα σιγουρα παιρνεις καποιο απο αυτα

----------


## beak

Θα το δοκιμασω και αυτό. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως το πουλί έχει θέμα με ψείρες. 
Αυτό στην φωτογραφία δεν μπήκε ποτε στο κλουβί, το βρήκα αναμεσα στα σπόρια όταν καθάριζα το τσαμπί.
Δεν έχω δεί ποτε μέχρι τώρα σε κανένα κλουβί μου και σε κανένα πουλί.

Είναι όντος ψείρα?

----------


## jk21

ειναι ψειρα

ανεφερες ταιστρα .... εκεινη δεν ηταν στο κλουβι;

----------


## beak

Λάθος δικό μου συγνώμη  :Ashamed0001: 

Ταίστρα εννοούσα το μπολ (αυγοθήκη) που του βάζω σπόρους. Για να τον διευκολύνω του βάζω σπόρους σε αυγοθήκες που είναι δίπλα στην πατήθρα.

Είχα καθαρίσει λοιπόν ενα τέτοιο μπολ αυγοθηκης και ενω ετριβα το τσαμπι για να το γεμίσω με σπορους, τότε είδα μεσα στο μπολ την ψείρα. Όλα αυτά βέβαια μακριά και έξω από το κλουβί.
Να πω επίσης πως το τσαμπί το ξεκίνησα πριν 2 εβδομάδες στην προσπάθειά μου να τον κάνω να τρώει, και πάντα με αυτόν τον τρόπο, καθαρισμένο σε μπολ.

----------


## beak

Τελικά η συμπεριφορά του σήμερα ήταν όπως περιέγραψα και το πρωί.
Φωναξε αρκετες φορές, περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά. 2-3 φορές αφού έφαγε έμεινε ξυπνιος για κανα μισάωρο χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα νωχελικός, έτρεχε στην πατήθρα, καθάριζε φτερά, κοίταγε τριγύρω και κάποιες φορές έκανε επιτόπιο φτεροκόπημα.
Όμως ενώ δείχνει σταθερά μια μικρή βελτίωση, ο ύπνος εξακολουθεί να είναι κυρίαρχος.

----------


## jk21

η ψειρα ή ηταν ως αυγο πανω στο τσαμπι μιλλετ και το πετ σοπ ειναι γεματο απο αυτες (ειχε πουλια; ) και απλα γεννηθηκε τωρα  και δεν εχει παει ακομα στο πουλακι  ή υπηρχε στο πετσοπ και εχει μεταφερθει ηδη και στο  πουλακι σου απο αλλη παροχη σπορων που ισως ειχαν και αλλες απανω ή υπαρχει ηδη απο αλλο λογο στο σπιτι και εχει απλωθει ... 

σε καθε περιπτωση μην αργεις σε καμμια περιπτωση τον ψεκασμο που σου ειπα ,γιατι θα εχεις μεγαλα μπερδεματα μετα μεχρι να ξεμπερδεψεις 

δες την και εδω 

http://www.pestid.msu.edu/insects-an...ic-bird-mites/

----------


## beak

Ναι, το petshop ειναι μεγάλο και έχει και πολλά πουλιά.
Από Δευτέρα θα κάνω έναν ψεκασμό.
Να κάνω προληπτικά και στο άλλο budgie ? Είναι σε άλλο κλουβί και δεν έχει καμία περίεργη συμπεριφορά.
Τα τσαμπιά να τα πετάξω?

----------


## beak

Για τις ψείρες μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το pulmosan αντι του σπρευ?
Ρωτάω γιατί το φάρμακο αυτό το έχω.

----------


## jk21

σε τοξικη δοσολογια εχει αποτελεσμα .Σε μη τοξικη ,οχι επαρκες  .Το πουλμοσαν κανει μονο για ακαρεα ..... οοοοταν και αμα  υπαρχουν . Θα σου ελεγα να περιμενεις να βρεις το αλλο εκτος αν εχεις καποιο ηπιο μεχρι να παρεις δευτερα το ισχυρο  . Ναι και στο αλλο θα κανεις ταυτοχρονα .Για το τσαμπι δεν μπορω να σου πω ,γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι απο εκει εχει ερθει το προβλημα .... αν βρεις ψειρες στο κλουβι ,μην το πεταξεις

----------


## beak

Σημερινή παρατήρηση...

Ότι και εχθες.
Εξακολουθει να κοιμάται πολύ αλλά οταν ξυπνάει παραμένει ξύπνιος για αρκετά περισσότερη ώρα.

Με το ξεκίνημα της μέρας και μετά το πρωινό φαγητό τον είδα για λίγο να τεντώνει τον λαιμό του προς τα πάνω με ταυτόχρονο άνοιγμα του ράμφους, δεν εφτυσε κάτι, απλά μετα καθόταν και αναμασούσε. Ο λαιμός εσωτερικά είναι καθαρός και δεν έχει σημάδια από κάποιο μύκητα.
@jk21 
Κάποια στιγμή είχες αναφέρει για flagyl αν τον δω να κάνει αυτό με τον λαιμό. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το δοκιμάσω? Αυτή την στιγμή στο σπίτι έχω flagyl αλλά κάψουλες των 500mg.


Από χθες δοκίμασα να του εισάγω στην διατροφή ηλιόσπορο αλεσμένο στο multi, και υπήρξε αποδοχή.

Κάτι άλλο που μου κινεί την περιέργεια είναι πως ξοδεύει αρκετό από τον χρόνο  που είναι ξύπνιος στο καθάρισμα-ξυσιμο των φτερων. Είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν έχει να κάνει με την πιθανότητα ύπαρξης ψειρών που προέκυψε χθες.Σημερα που το εβγαλα από το κλουβί για έλεγχο της κοιλιάς, τον έψαξα στα πουπουλα, στον σβέρκο, στην αμάρα, δεν είδα τίποτε.
Είναι μια συνήθεια  που είχε από την αρχή που το πήρα αλλά νομίζω πως έχει λίγο αυξηθεί.

Σήμερα οι κουτσουλιές είναι περισσότερο ανοιχτόχρωμες πράσινες, δυστυχώς οι φωτογραφίες δεν αποδίδουν σωστά το χρώμα. Η αμάρα εξακολουθεί να είναι λερωμένη παρόλο που δεν κάνει διάρροια, ίσως είναι το λέρωμα των τελευταίων ημερών που έχει παραμείνει, δεν ξέρω...

Εχει αυξήσει το φαγητό, χωρίς να είναι λαίμαργος. Τρωει πιο συχνα, μικρές μερίδες.
Σήμερα εχει πάει αρκετές φορές στο σουπιοκόκκαλο. Τόσες μέρες απλός το αγνοούσε.

Εκτός του βασικού μίγματος σπόρων, επιπρόσθετα σε ξεχωριστα μπολ του βάζω, βρωμη, καναρινόσπορο, ηλιόσπορο, σουσάμι, κανναβούρι(_δεν θέλει ουτε να το βλέπει_), αυγοτροφή από τα οποία τρώει..... παρ' όλα αυτα αδυνατίζει διαρκώς και νομίζω πως πλεον η καρίνα είναι σε επικίνδυνο επίπεδο, το δείχνουν άλλωστε και οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες.

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να υποθέσω,,,

_Μegabacteria_?, νομίζω θα είχα εμφανή σημάδια στην κοιλιά._Giardia_, υπάρχουν συμπτώματα που ταιριάζουν όπως πράσινες κουτσουλιές, διάρροια(μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες είχε), διαρκες αδυνατισμα παρόλο που τρωει, κνυσμός...Γενικευμένη αδυναμία? Ας μην ξεχνάμαι πως το πουλί είναι άρρωστο και περνει φάρμακα 1 μήνα. 

Εξακολουθώ να του έχω στην ποτίστρα για 6η μερα fungustatine μαζι με tabernil gentamicina.

----------


## nikolaslo

Αρκετα εντονη καρινα... δεν αναφερεις πουθενα και ισως ειναι συμαντικο ποσε φορες επισκεπτεται την ποτιστρα και αν πινει νερακι γενικα

----------


## beak

Νερό πίνει, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ.
Δεν έχω μετρήσει πόσες φορές πάει στην ποτίστρα αλλά πίνει με τον φυσιολογικό ρυθμό ενός budgie.

----------


## nikolaslo

Το λεω γιατι μπορει η καρινα αν εχω καταλαβει καλα απο αλλες περιπτωσεις να προέρχεται απο αφυδάτωση

----------


## jk21

η καρινα ειναι πολυ εντονη 

για megabacteria  το fungustatine αν δεν ελυνε το προβλημα ,σιγουρα θα το βελτιωνε 

για ενδοπαρασιτα οπως giardia ή τριχομοναδα δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω κατι ,αλλα δεν υπαρχουν σαφη στοιχεια 


με δεδομενο οτι φαρμακα για κοκκιδια που εχεις δωσει και για μυκητες δεν βελτιωνουν το προβλημα , θα συνεχισεις μεν το fungustatine μεχρι τη 12ημερα αλλα απο αυριο αντι gentamicina , δωσε flagyl οπως θα σου πω σε πμ  .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι χρειαζεται αλλα η καρινα δεν επιδεχεται καθυστερησεις .Οι κουτσουλιες δεν δειχνουν σκουληκια , δεν τα αποκλειω ομως .Τωρα αν θελεις να ξεκινησεις απο κει το ψαξιμο ... δεν ξερω ... θα ελεγα μετα .Μια μερα παντως ειναι η αγωγη για σκουληκια

----------


## beak

Θεραπεία για σκουλίκια του έχω κάνει με teniazine (θεραπεία 1 ημέρας) περίπου 1 εβδομάδα πριν ανοίξω το ποστ.

Το οξύμωρο σχήμα πάντως είναι πως ενώ 2 μέρες τώρα δείχνει μια μικρή σταδιακή βελτίωση της συμπεριφοράς, η εικόνα κάτω από τα πούπουλα μαρτυρά το αντίθετο. ::

----------


## jk21

Οποτε συνεχιζεις οπως ειπαμε και στο πμ .Και μενα με παραξενευει αυτο που περιγραφεις.Εκτος αν υπαρχει παρασιτο τυπου τριχομοναδας και απο το πεσμενο ανοσοποιητικο ειχε και παραλληλη δευτερογενη λοιμωξη ή καντιντιαση και βελτιωθηκε το ενα αλλα οχι το αλλο προβλημα

----------


## beak

Από χθες βραδυ έχει ξεκινήσει η νεα τροποποιημένη αγωγή.
Η όψη των κουτσουλιών είναι παρόμοια με χθες, ίσως μία πολύ μικρή περαιτέρω βελτίωση. Παρατηρήθηκε μια πολύ μικρή δυσκολία στην αποβολή των κουτσουλιών αφού 1-2 φορές παρέμειναν για λίγο κολλημένες πάνω του.
Η συμπεριφορά σταθερή όπως χθες. Πάντως ξυπνάει πιο συχνά.
Χθες μετακίνησα την λάμπα θερμανσης στην γωνία του κλουβιού αρκετά κοντά στην μία άκρη της πατήθρας. Έτσι ώστε να έχει την δυνατότητα να μετακινήται σε σημεία με πολύ ζεστη ή πολύ ελάχιστη εως ανυπαρκτη. Παρατήρησα πως  κάποιες ώρες, αλλά όχι για πολύ, επιλέγει να κάθεται σε αρκετά ζεστό σημείο.
Σήμερα γυρίζοντας στο σπίτι τον βρήκα ξύπνιο να περιεργάζεται τον χώρο ενώ είχε λίγο μειώσει το φούσκωμα στον λαιμό, αλλά κράτησε για λίγο.

**********************************
Ψάχνοντας στα αρχεία του Η/Υ μου κάτι άσχετο, έπεσα σε ένα βίντεο(_είχα ξεχάσει ότι το έχω_ και η ποιότητα του είναι άθλια) που είχα τραβήξει λίγες μέρες πριν ανοίξω το ποστ , όπου φαίνεται η παλινδρομική κίνηση του λαιμού, είναι από τις τελευταίες φορές που τον είδα να το κάνει. Τις πιο πολλές φορές πριν την παλινδρομική κίνηση προηγούνταν τέντωμα του λαιμού προς τα πάνω, ωστόσο εδώ δεν το κάνει.
Έτσι λοιπόν για την ιστορία...

**********************************

----------


## CreCkotiels

Περαστικά στο πουλάκι !!  :Anim 25:

----------


## beak

Η θεραπεία συνεχίζεται κανονικά.
Τις 2 τελευταίες ημέρες το μεσημέρι του ανανεώνω την ποτίστρα με πολυβιταμίνες, και ανανεώνω ξανά με φάρμακο το βράδυ.
Μεγάλη αλλαγή δεν υπάρχει, εκτός του ότι από προχτές γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο ομιλητικός, ιδιαίτερα την ώρα που επιστρέφω σπίτι.
Διάρροια δεν έχει ξανακάνει.

Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι άσπρο μέσα στα ρουθούνια. Δεν είναι βλέννα, είναι σαν σκόνη ξερή.
Ο λαιμός μέσα είναι καθαρός.
Πριν λίγες μέρες αυτό το άσπρο ήταν πιο έντονο και εμοιαζε σαν να είχε κλείσει τα ρουθούνια, ωστόσο ο μικρός, ουδεποτε έδειξε να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την αναπνοή.
Πριν 3 μέρες δοκίμασα να του ρίξω 2 σταγόνες από το φάρμακο της ποτίστρας στα ρουθούνια για να δω αν καθαρίσουν.
Ο μικρός τις κατάπιε διαμέσου των ρουθουνιών και αμέσως καθάρισαν. Σημερα που το ξανακοιτώ βλέπω πως έχει επανέλθει αυτό το άσπρο, αλλά λιγότερο.
Είναι κάτι μη φυσιολογικό ή είναι απλός σκόνη?
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία σημερινή των ρουθουνιών.

----------


## jk21

καταρχην σε καμμια μα καμμια περιπτωση δεν μενει η ποτιστρα ουτε μια ωρα της ημερας με αλλο διαλλυμα χωρις φαρμακο !!! ετσι οπως το εκανες και ειδικα αν δεν του αρεσει η γευση του φαρμακου  ,ισως επινε νερο μονο με τις πολυβιταμινες !


αν δεν ειχες μικρη βελτιωση ,θα σου ελεγα οτι μαλλον το πουλι εχει τριχομοναδες ... αυτο στη μυτη εκει με παραπεμπει  , εκτος αν ειναι ξεραμενη βλεννα  . Εχεις κοιταξει τελευταια στο στομα να δεις αν ειναι καθαρο ή εχει καποιο παρομοιο σημαδακι;

----------


## beak

Νερό πίνει ανεξάρτητα με το τι περιεχει. Τον εχω τσεκαρει και ειμαι βεβαιως για αυτο που λεω. Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δοκιμαστικα αρχισα να του παρεχω  πολυβιταμίνες.

Το κοιταξα στο στόμα προχθες και δεν είδα κατι. Αυτό το άσπρο έφυγε εύκολα όταν του έδωσα τις σταγόνες.
Αν χρειαστεί να το επαναλαβω τι είναι καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιησω? Νερό, φυσιολογικό ορο, κάτι άλλο?

Το μεσημέρι που γυρναω σπίτι, είναι αρκετά ομιλητικός και  σχετικα δραστήριος τουλαχιστον για 1-1.5 ωρα. Αυτό δεν το έκανε πριν. Οταν όμως χαλαρώσει ξαναπέφτει για ύπνο.
Το πουλί είναι πολύ αδύνατο και ένας λογος είναι το οτι δεν τρώει όσο θα έπρεπε. Εχει αρχίσει παλι να ψάχνει τους σπόρους. Οι κουτσουλιές ποσοτικά πότε είναι αρκετές, πότε λίγες.

----------


## jk21

Αν φευγει ευκολα ,μαλλον ειναι βλεννα ξεραμενη και να βαζεις καθε μερα φυσιολογικο ορο οταν κλεινει 


Απο τη στιγμη που θα πιει εστω το μισο νερο της ημερας χωρις φαρμακο  ,παιρνει τη μιση δοσολογια !  αν θες πολυβιταμινες θα τις βαζεις μαζι με το φαρμακο .Οχι διαλλυμα χωρις φαρμακο

----------


## beak

OK. Ουτε μια στιγμή χωρίς φάρμακο.
Ξέχασα να γράψω πριν πως στα ρουθούνια τον κοίταξα εκτενέστερα γιατί πριν 3-4 μέρες μου έκανε 1-2 φορές επανειλημμένα φτερνίσματα. Από όταν τον καθάρισα δεν ξανάκανε.

----------


## beak

Σημερα του καθάρισα τα ρουθουνια με φυσιολογικό ορό, 2 σταγόνες σε κάθε ρουθούνι, παρόλο που εξω-εξω καθάρισε, στο βάθος των ρουθουνιών παραμένει αυτό το άσπρο. Μοιάζει σαν να του φράσει τα ρουθούνια, ωστόσο αναπνέει κανονικά.
Η αναπνοή του είναι καθαρή χωρίς να ακούγεται κάτι.
Το στόμα, όσο μπορώ να δω γιατί δεν το ανοίγει με τίποτα, δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο.
Υπάρχει κανένα τρικ για να του ανοίξω το στόμα για να δω παραμέσα?

----------


## jk21

βαζεις το κατω μερος του ραμφος στο μικρο κενο του συνδετηρα και το αλλο ακρο του συνδετηρα συγκρατει εξωτερικα το πανω ραμφος

----------


## xrisam

> Υπάρχει κανένα τρικ για να του ανοίξω το στόμα για να δω παραμέσα?


Αν κάνει να σε δαγκώσει όταν πλησιάσεις το δάχτυλο μπορείς να δεις απο κοντα το στόμα όσο ακόμα το έχει ανοικτό, εγω έτσι κάνω.

Αυτό με το συνδετήρα τώρα το έμαθα! ::

----------


## jk21

κατι παρομοιο στη σελιδα 195

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...xamination.pdf

σελ 18 εδω

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...1clinical3.pdf

δυστυχως δεν βρισκω την φωτο με τον συνδετηρα που ειχα δει στην ιδια ιστοσελιδα

----------


## beak

Η πατέντα με τον συνδετήρα λειτούργησε άψογα.
Μπόρεσα και είδα αρκετά καλά και αρκετά πίσω από την γλώσσα, είναι καθαρός.
Σε καμία περίπτωση κάτι σαν και αυτό που φαίνεται στην σελίδα 195, είναι καθαρό και ροδαλό.
Θα τον ξανακοιτάξω αύριο σε ηλιακό φως.

Σήμερα ήταν αρκετά πιο δραστήριος και ομιλητικός και κάποιες φορές όταν ήταν σε κίνηση ξεφούσκωνε εντελώς.
Εξακολουθεί όμως να αποζητά την ζέστη της λάμπας. Το όποιο φούσκωμα υπάρχει πλεον είναι μόνο στον σβέρκο.
Τέτοια καλυτερευση είχα παρατηρήσει για όλη την μέρα και την προηγούμενη φορά που του καθάρισα τα ρουθούνια.
Δεν ξερω, ίσως παιζει κάτι και εκεί.

Σήμερα ο ύπνος έχει μειωθεί σημαντικά.
Η αμάρα επίσης έχει καθαρίσει σημαντικά.

Επειδή όπως πολλές φορές έχω πει, είναι λίγο δύσκολος με τους σπόρους, διαρκώς του παρέχω διάφορα πράγματα για να τον δελεάζω. Ετσι σήμερα στα μπολ του εκτός από αυγοτροφή, του έχω βάλει και σπόρους με φύτρο που έφτιαξα όπως περιγράφεται εδώ στην συνταγη Νο1, καθώς αναφέρονται ως πιο ευπεπτοι, μαλακότεροι και θρεπτικότεροι.

Για πόσες ώρες μπορούν να παραμένουν στα μπολ χωρίς να υπάρχει κίνδυνος ανάπτυξης μυκητων?

----------


## jk21

Αν θες να εξασφαλισεις φυτρα χωρις προβληματα  , μετα το αρχικο μουλιασμα ( συνηθως αρκουν 8 με 10 το πολυ ωρες ) να τους ξεπλενεις στη ροη του νερου και ενω τους εχεις σε σουρωτηρι ,το πολυ καθε 6 ωρες και το ιδανικο καθε 4 .Εξαιρεση αναγκαστικα τη νυχτα που ισως καθυστερησεις λιγο 

διατηρουνται στο ψυγειο ισως και 3ημερο σε γυαλινο σκευος (αν  ξεπλυθουν στο τελος καλα και στραγγισθουν ) αλλα καλα ειναι να τους δινεις την πρωτη ,αντε δευτερη μερα .Στην ταιστρα  οσο θα αφηνες βραστο αυγο  ανα εποχη 


Mηπως εχεις bisolvon ;

----------


## beak

Οχι, bisolvon δεν έχω.

----------


## jk21

πηγαινε απο δευτερα  στο μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα και παρε το φαρμακο micoresp zoopan  .Eιναι συνδιασμος αντιβιωσεων για το αναπνευστικο και εχει και βρωμεξινη συστατικο του bisolvon με δραση βλεννολυτικη  . εκτος αν καθαρισει απο βλεννα νωριτερα .Η αλλη αγωγη θα συνεχιστει κανονικα

----------


## beak

Μέρες τώρα προσπαθώ να λύσω τον γρίφο του διαλέγματος των σπόρων από τον μικρό.

Παρατηρώντας τον την ώρα που τρώει όσο μπορώ περισσότερο, έχω αρχίσει να πιστευω πως απλά ψάχνει για μικρου μεγέθους σπόρους που προφανώς καταπίνονται ευκολότερα.
Τους σπόρους με φύτρο που του έβαλα, αν και μαλακότεροι, δεν τους τίμησε ιδιαίτερα.
Δείχνει μια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στο κεχρί από τσαμπί που είναι μικρότεροι σε μέγεθος, σε αυγοτροφή κεικ που είναι καλά θρυμματισμένο, και κάποιες φορές στην βρώμη που μάλλον θρυμματίζεται ευκολότερα.
Επιπρόσθετα παρατηρώ πως όταν τρώει μεγαλύτερους σε μέγεθος όπως π.χ. άσπρο βόρι, αφού το ξεφλουδίσει, το αναμασά όσο περισσότερο μπορεί πριν συνεχίσει την αναζήτηση άλλου σπόρου.
Επίσης παρατηρώ μια σταδιακά αυξανόμενη ποσότητα σκόνης από θρυμματισμένους σπόρους μέσα στα μπολ.

Αυτή η διαπίστωση ίσως μαρτυρά πως μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θέμα στην κατάποση ... πόνο ίσως...

Σε μια διαρκή αναζήτηση πληροφοριών για αρρώστιες και συμπτώματα, διαβάζω πως αυτη η συμπεριφορά ταυτίζεται με περιπτώσεις megabacteria ή τριχομονάδας, οπου σταδιακά οδηγούν το πουλί σε υποσιτισμό λόγο της αδυναμίας του να τραφεί επαρκώς.

Τις τελευταιες μέρες ο μικρός παίρνει μετρονιδαζόλη η οποία είναι μία από τις δραστικές ουσίες που καταπολεμούν την τριχομονάδα, και βλέπω μια μικρή βελτίωση τουλάχιστον σε διάθεση.
Αυρίο πρωι-πρωι θα τον ξανακοιτάξω μέσα στον λαιμό μπας και δω τίποτα...

----------


## jk21

Σωστες οι παρατηρησεις σου ! αλλα πιστευω για τριχομοναδα ή candida κυριως στον προλοβο και οχι μεγαμπακτηρια 


για αυτο σου ειπα  


> εκτος αν καθαρισει απο βλεννα νωριτερα .Η αλλη αγωγη θα συνεχιστει κανονικα


αν ειναι τριχομοναδα η αλλη αγωγη που σου λεω ,εστω και μετα θα χρειαστει γιατι δημιουργει φλεγμονες και δευτερογενεις βακτηριακες λοιμωξεις


αν ηταν ομως μυκητες ή μεγαμπακτηρια , το fungustatine θα ειχε αποτελεσματα ... δεν ειχε ....

----------


## beak

Χθες έλειπα σχεδόν όλη μέρα από το σπίτι και έτσι δεν τον παρακολούθησα αρκετά, μόνο λίγες ώρες το πρωι.
Πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια με το Σάββατο αλλά λιγότερο ομιλητικός.

Το Σάββατο τον είχα κοιτάξει στο στόμα 2 φορές. Την πρώτη φορά προσπαθώντας να του ανοίξω το στόμα είχα την εντύπωση πως μέσα-μέσα στον λαιμό είδα κάτι λίγα άσπρα σαν πολύ ψιλή άσπρη σκόνη(μόλις πριν είχε φάει), αλλά την 2η φορά με την πατέντα του συνδετήρα, όσο και αν προσπάθησα δεν τα ξαναείδα.
Χθες Κυριακή, τον κοίταξα ξανά στο στόμα σε ηλιακό φως, μπορώ να δώ αρκετά πιο πίσω από την γλώσσα και τουλάχιστον στα σημεία αυτά δεν υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο.
Βέβαια κανείς δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται παραμέσα.

Χθες και σήμερα το πρωί, στο ξεκίνημα της μέρας είχε για 2-3 λεπτά έντονα φτερνίσματα.

Εξακολουθεί να είναι δύσκολος με το φαγητό και σίγουρα τρώει λίγο, ενώ οι προτιμήσεις του αλλάζουν διαρκώς.
Όποιες μέρες τρώει και αυγοτροφή (γιατί δεν τρώει πάντα), αυξάνουν οι κουτσουλιές και μερικές φορές(λίγες... πολύ λίγες) εχει φτάσει να κάνει γύρω στις 16-20 , αλλά τις μέρες που τρώει μόνο σπόρους κάνει 6-10 κουτσουλιές όλη τη ημέρα.
Χθες έκατσα και του ξεφλούδισα κανναβούρι(ένα-ένα) το έκοψα ψιλό-ψιλό και το ανακάτεψα στο πάνω μέρος της αυγοτροφής, αλλά ο μπαγάσας δεν το ακούμπησε παρόλο που πήγαινε και κοίταγε.
Πρέπει κάτι να φάει για να παχύνει διότι από καρίνα,,, δράμα η κατάσταση.
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να του βάλω μπας και αρχίσει να τρώει καλύτερα.

Σήμερα είναι η 14η μέρα που παιρνει fungustatin και 7η μετρονιδαζόλη. Να συνεχίσω όπως είμαι ή να σταματήσω το fungustatin?
Θα είχε διαφορά αν του έδεινα μετρονιδαζόλη (flagyl) σε σιρόπι αντί της κάψουλας που παίρνει τώρα?

----------


## jk21

το φουνκουστατιν το σταματας  .Δινεις σημερα και αυριο μετρονιδαζολη και την σταματας και εκεινη 


μετα θελω να παρεις το φαρμακο που σου ειπα , μην τυχον υπαρχει προβλημα αναπνευστικο και το δυσκολευει ευρυτερα  .Για να φταρνιζετε κατι το ενοχλει .Αν μετα χειροτερεψει θα παρεις flagyl σε σιροπι αν και δεν νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα που ηταν καψουλα

----------


## beak

Σημερα που σταματάω το flagyl, πως συνεχίζω?
Πρέπει να πάω κατευθείαν σε αγωγή με micoresp zoopan ή να κάνω μια μικρή διακοπή και χορήγηση π.χ. προβιοτικών ή άλλων ενδυναμωτικών?

Χθες και σήμερα δεν τον άκουσα να έχει φτερνίσματα.
Η κίνησή του όταν πάει για φαγητό,νερό είναι λίγο πιο ζωηρή. Το φούσκωμα στον σβέρκο εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει, κάποιες φορές λίγο μειωμένο και κάποιες λίγες φορές ξεφουσκώνει αρκετά.
Η γενική εικόνα του πουλιού δεν δείχνει να έχει κάποια επιδείνωση, ίσως είναι λίγο καλύτερα αν όχι στάσιμος.
Σίγουρα αρκετά αδυνατισμένος. Καθημερινά πλεον θα φωνάξει, αλλωτε πολύ λίγο, άλλωτε περισσότερο. Ωστόσο εξακολουθεί να κοιμάται αρκετά. Ξυπνάει όμως πολύ πιο ευκολα από εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα.
Οι κουτσουλιές είναι σταθερά σχηματισμένες, αλλά εξακολουθούν να δείχνουν πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω φωτό από κουτσουλιές.

----------


## jk21

ασε δυο μερες με βιταμινες ,να δουμε και πως παει και μετα πας στο φαρμακο ,αφου δεν εχεις δει ενταση στα φταρνισματα

----------


## beak

Να βάλω σκετες πολυβιταμίνες ή μαζί με προβιοτικα;
Πολυβιταμίνες έχω multi-vit+vit A και συνήθως βάζω 2 σταγόνες στα 100ml, είναι καλη αυτή η δοσολογία;

----------


## jk21

η συγκεκριμενη νομιζω ειναι για διαλυση στην αυγοτροφη  .Ποσο λεει η συσκευασια; Αν εχεις προβιοτικα βαλε αλλιως δεν πειραζει

----------


## beak

Ναι, δεν αναφέρει για διάλυση σε νερο, γράφει 1-3 σταγόνες στην ζωοτροφή.
Να πάρω καμια αλλη;

----------


## jk21

δεν θυμαμαι ... τρωει αυγο; αν ναι σταξε στο πανω μερος βραστου αυγου κομμενου στη μεση

----------


## beak

Αυγό σκέτο δεν έχει φαει ποτε. Αποδοχη εχει μονο σε αυγοτροφη κέικ και αυτήν όχι παντα, ανάλογα τα κέφια του.

----------


## jk21

αυγο βραστο τριμμενο με φρυγανια εχεις δοκιμασει;

----------


## beak

Εχω δοκιμάσει αυτό που λες και ενω την πρωτη φορά που του έβαλα έπεσε με τα μούτρα, οποία αλλη φορά του έβαλα το αγνόησε.
Τώρα του βραζω αυγά μπας και δοκιμάσει.

----------


## beak

Τελικά αυγο δεν εφαγε, δοκιμασα κομμάτι, ψιλοκομμένο, ψιλοκομμένο με φρυγανιά, με βρώμη.... τίποτα. Περναγε, κοίταγε, του γυρναγε την πλάτη....

Σήμερα έχει φαει ελαχιστα και από κουτσουλιές έχει κάνει πολύ λίγα πράγματα, συχνά τις πιο πολλές τις κάνει την νύχτα.
Οι περισσότερες ήταν κολλημένες στην σχαρα, έτσι δεν έχω φωτό από κουτσουλιά σε χαρτί.
Κάποιες που είχαν πάει στο χαρτί, είχαν από ελάχιστο ως καθόλου στερεό μέρος, προφανώς από την σημερινή αφαγία.

Πριν λίγο έκανε μια και εβγαλα φωτό. Σε απόχρωση έχουν χάσει αυτό το εντονο πρασινο που είχαν λίγες μέρες πριν, και γίνονται λίγο πιο καφε.

----------


## beak

Χθες και σήμερα έχει φάει ακόμη πιο λίγους σπόρους, και είναι φανερό πως τον έχει καταβάλει πάρα πολύ.
Έχει μείνει φτερά και κόκκαλα και δεν νομίζω πως την βγάζει.
Από το απόγευμα δείχνει τρομερή αδυναμία ακόμη και να σταθεί ενώ πολλές φορές ταλαντευεται στην πατήθρα.
Παρόλα αυτά μεχρι στιγμής δεν έχει κατέβει στον πάτο. Επιμένει να στέκεται στην πατήθρα.
Έχει ξεφουσκώσει και πολλές φορές ανοίγει τα φτερά του όπως κάνουν όταν ζεστένονται, χωρίς βεβαια να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στις συνθήκες του κλουβιού. Κάποιες φορές έχει πιο γρήγορη αναπνοή.

Νομίζω πλεον πως η αδυναμία του δείχνει να τον νικά. :sad:

----------


## jk21

Μανο βαλε καπου πολυ ζεστα το πουλακι και δωστου στο στομα σταγονες απο πυκνο διαλλυμα almora plus 

δωσε flagyl στο στομα  και αν μπορεις φερε να δω το πουλακι το πρωι  .Μενω περιστερι .Μπορεις ;   να δουμε αν του δωσουμε κατι αλλο ... αν ειναι θα σου δωσω εγω ,αλλα θελω να το δω απο κοντα

----------


## beak

Σταγόνες με almora του είχα δώσει και πιο πριν.
Πολύ φοβάμαι πως δεν θα το προλάβουμε μεχρι το πρωί.
Έχει πάψει να αντιδρά όταν πηγαίνω κοντά ή όταν πάω να ανοίξω την πόρτα του κλουβιού.
Μέχρι χθες τουλάχιστον αντιδρούσε έντονα, ως μη εξημερωμένο.
Από το μεσημέρι που γύρισα η κατάπτωση είναι ραγδαία.

----------


## jk21

διελυσε τη δοση flagyl στο 1/8 του νερου για το οποιο εχει συσταση για ποτιστρα και δωσε αμεσα μισο ml με συρριγκα στο στομα να εχει μεσα και αλμορα επισης στην κανονικη δοση του που θα εβαζες σε ποτιστρα 

εχεις καποια ανθρωπινη αλλη αντιβιωση σπιτι;

----------


## beak

Εδωσα, αλλά μάλλον είναι πολύ αργά.
Το πουλί τις τελευταίες 4 μέρες έτρωγε όλο και πιο λίγο και πλεον δεν το βασταν τα ποδια του.

----------


## jk21

εχεις καποια αντιβιωση αλλη σπιτι ανθρωπινη;

----------


## beak

Οχι Δημήτρη δεν έχω.

----------


## vasilis.a

αν μπορεις βρασε αυγο,διελυσε τον κροκο σε ζεστο νερο κανε ενα χυλο πηχτο και δωστου με συριγγα να φαει λιγο.

----------


## beak

Βασίλη το μεσημερι που γυρισα το χαρτι στον πατο του κλουβιου ήταν πεντακαθαρο όπως το είχα βάλει το πρωι, ουτε κουτσουλιά ούτε υγρα, είδα ότι δεν είχε ακουμπισει και τα σπορια, οποτε αυτομάτος σκεφτικα πως πλεον πρεπει να ταιστει στο χερι, και όλος περιεργος έκανα αυτό ακριβώς που προτεινες. Εφαγε και για κάμποση ώρα έδειχνε να παιρνει δυνάμεις, κουτσουλισε 4-5 φορές αλλά εδώ και 3 περίπου ώρες έχει μια αστραπιαία επιδύνωση και κατάπτωση.

----------


## vasilis.a

ειναι πολυ δυσκολο  να ανακαμψει μαλλον δυστηχως..τουλαχιστον βαλτο καπου πολυ ζεστα.

----------


## beak

Πια θερμοκρασία θα ήταν ιδανική για τετοια κατάσταση?

----------


## vasilis.a

28-30 βαθμους  βαλε κοντα ενα πορτατιφ αν εχεις με λαμπα πυρακτωσεως.βαλε ενα πανακι σε καποιο σημειο να κανει λιγο σκια,αλλα μην ακουμπησει στη λαμπα.

----------


## beak

ΟΚ 
Τοσες μερες του εχω σταθερα γυρω στους 30. Τωρα του έχω αυξηση λίγο την θερμοκρασια στους 33-34.

----------


## jk21

αν με τοσους βαθμους φουσκωνει το πτερωμα ,αστο τοσο  

αν δεν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ,τοτε μειωσε λιγο αλλα εκει οσο σου ειπε ο Βασιλης

δειχνει να μην εχει δυνατοτητα να κατεβασει την τροφη και τρωει μονο μαλακη ...  ισως τριχομοναδα αλλα θα ειχε κατι καταφερει το φλατζιλ ....

----------


## beak

Τελικά ο μπατζακος δεν αντεξε.
Τα ξημερώματα η αθώα ψυχουλα του αποχωρίστηκε απο το ταλαιπωρημένο και αδύνατο κορμί του.
Ευχαριστώ για ακόμη μια φορά ολους τους φιλους του φόρουμ για την βοήθεια στην προσπάθεια ίασης του μικρου.

----------


## nikolaslo

Κριμα το πουλακι.

----------


## jk21

> Μέρες τώρα προσπαθώ να λύσω τον γρίφο του διαλέγματος των σπόρων από τον μικρό.
> 
> Παρατηρώντας τον την ώρα που τρώει όσο μπορώ περισσότερο, έχω αρχίσει να πιστευω πως απλά ψάχνει για μικρου μεγέθους σπόρους που προφανώς καταπίνονται ευκολότερα.
> Τους σπόρους με φύτρο που του έβαλα, αν και μαλακότεροι, δεν τους τίμησε ιδιαίτερα.
> Δείχνει μια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στο κεχρί από τσαμπί που είναι μικρότεροι σε μέγεθος, σε αυγοτροφή κεικ που είναι καλά θρυμματισμένο, και κάποιες φορές στην βρώμη που μάλλον θρυμματίζεται ευκολότερα.
> Επιπρόσθετα παρατηρώ πως όταν τρώει μεγαλύτερους σε μέγεθος όπως π.χ. άσπρο βόρι, αφού το ξεφλουδίσει, το αναμασά όσο περισσότερο μπορεί πριν συνεχίσει την αναζήτηση άλλου σπόρου.
> Επίσης παρατηρώ μια σταδιακά αυξανόμενη ποσότητα σκόνης από θρυμματισμένους σπόρους μέσα στα μπολ.
> 
> Αυτή η διαπίστωση ίσως μαρτυρά πως μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θέμα στην κατάποση ... πόνο ίσως...
> ...


οι παρατηρησεις τοτε ηταν σωστες  ....  Ο Μανος εφερε το πουλακι και το ειδαμε .Δεν υπηρχε τριχομοναδα  , δεν υπηρχαν διογκωμενα εντερα , ουτε με σημαδια αιμοραγιας που να δειχνουν κοκκιδια .Ομως σε ολη την οδο της τροφης και κυριως στο στομαχι ,υπηρχαν αχωνευτα σπορακια μιλλετ ,που για το στομαχι δεν δικαιολογειται με τιποτα αν εκκρινονται κανονικα τα οξεα του στομαχου .Η εικονα του στομαχου σε σχημα μαζι με τον προστομαχο ,μαλλον παρεπεμπε σε εικονα μεγαμπακτηρια ,ομως δεν εχω εμπειρια περιπτωσεων παπαγαλων (ειναι και μικρα τα budgie ) για να πω με σιγουρια οτι το σχημα στομαχουν ενωμενου  με προστομαχο εδειχνε σιγουρα κατι τετοιο .Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ομως κατι αλλο ,οταν τα εντερα δεν δειχνανε πρησμενα απο μικροβιο .Το μονο που με μπερδεψε και με μπερδευει ,ειναι οτι οταν εδωσε fungustatine φανηκε να μην κανει κατι ... ισως στα budgie δεν  εχει τοσο δραση οσο σε καναρινια και καρδερινες ....


Ας αναπαυτει .....

----------


## xrisam

Κριμα το πουλάκι :sad: 

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου...

----------

